
Automatic SSL with Let's Encrypt and Nginx - imdsm
https://dev.to/adamkdean/automatic-ssl-with-let-s-encrypt-nginx-4nfk
======
ujjjujjj
Come on TLS is old by now. That article even writes ssl/tls in the first
paragraph!

Do your part and call it by its name

